# what hashi's does even when regulated



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

So my thryoid is regulated, great levels. Its under a 1.5 tsh so great. I feel good but this week started work f/t after 3 years. Yes its tiring , yes I need adjusting. But sitting down working and not moving around as much like going for my daily walks is making me bloated!!! By the time I get home I get supper going with kids homework , showers and off to bed! Yes hubby helps. Its not easy. I try and eat well. Hope I get used to it. I take my vitamins and it helps. I guess I'll leave my walks for the days I'm off. Its just so frustrating....I just wanted to vent. Take care!


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I haven't stopped working throughout the last 11 years with thyroid issues going on for all of them. I know how you feel though. It is hard to go to work and sit for hours. I feel like my body has seized up on me and it revolts with bloating, aching and fatique. I just had some surgery and have been off of work for the last 4 weeks and I feel better than I have in a long time. My stress is greatly reduced and I am way more rested. It is amazing how daily work stress can damage our already put upon bodies. I feel for you and hope you can get back into the swing of things quickly. Hugs.


----------

